# Roller Coaster Tycoon 1 downloading tracks



## -PIE- (Apr 11, 2006)

hi, ive downloaded a track from http://www.atari.com/exchange/rct1/...ilter_game_type=RollerCoaster+Tycoon&items=20 and i have no idea how to get it in the game, the website has no information at all  , does anyone know how to get them in the game?


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

If I remember right you need to place it in a tracks folder..
I'll google and see if I can find something for ya.

*Edit*: here is some instruction from the Cris Sawyer web site. (the creators of RCT.)
http://www.chrissawyer.com/download2.htm Instructions are at the bottom..


> These track design files are packed into a single .ZIP archive. Just download CATMICE.ZIP and then unzip the 12 files directly into the "Tracks" folder in your RollerCoaster Tycoon folder (Usually "Crogram Files\Hasbro Interactive\RollerCoaster Tycoon\Tracks").


----------

